# 0282T- Spinal Cord Stimulator Trial Removal



## HRJohnson (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi there! 

I need assistance in coding for the removal of a spinal cord stimulator just 3 days later because the patient was not satisfied. The Dr coded a postop visit with the fluor 77003, but that doesn't look right? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 22, 2016)

76000 
Fluoroscopy (separate procedure), up to 1 hour physician or other qualified health care professional time, other than 71023 or 71034 (eg, cardiac fluoroscopy) 

CPT 77003 would not be accurate selection for using a fluoro machine to observe the leads to see if the provider can identify problem with the position of the leads. I believe the correct code is 76000.

Typically the lead removal is under post op code with no charge 99024, but if the physician has documented a fluoroscopic examination of the area in question then the carrier might consider payment for 76000, but there has be a formal report of what the fluoro images relayed to support this not be just a post op fee of 99024


----------

